# Coffee van business



## JDC (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone can help..

I am currently in the process of trading in the day job for a life of selling great coffee from a van. Something I have wanted to do for years!

Im going to be based in and around oxford so im thinking there should be plenty of options open to me.. one of my ideas is to set up at one of the busy park and ride sites during the morning rush. I would have very little competition there!

I am just unsure as to whether I should be looking for private land nearby to try and get an agreement to trade there or should I apply for a street trading license at a cost of about £2800 a year? How often are license applications accepted?

Im hoping to get a spot sorted before I put the order in for a van so to minimise the risks.

If anybody has any kind of advice for me with setting up this business I would be really grateful to receive it!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

This is something I am also jnterested in doing in Leicester..would be cool if someone could provide some experience. Either way I guess the council will get business rates of you.


----------

